# Just booked Marriott Sabal Palms



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 6, 2016)

And I'm wondering how it will compare to my favorites which are Lakeshore and Cypress Harbour? I saw Sabal Palms pop up for July 29-Aug 5 in a 2 bedroom with an AC I got for free for buying a getaway so I couldn't resist. Is it going to be disappointing when I'm used to Lakeshore and Cypress Harbour? Hoping I made a good decision to take the trade.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 7, 2016)

It isn't really a resort like the other two, but you have access to the World Center which is a huge conference resort.  

The units are fine.  You will like them as long as the second bedroom with two twin beds is an issue.  The villas are like timeshares or condos with one unit upstairs and one down.  Upstairs is literally up the stairs on the outside of the units.  There is a small pool to use if you want more quiet (than at the World Center).  No marketplace other than at Royal Palms, and it is lousy.  Just buy stuff at the World Center food court.

The real big difference is that there are no real activities or kids area.  That may not matter to you.  

I would stay there if nothing was available at Cypress, Grande Vista or Lakeshore without hesitation, but I like the first three significantly more because there is more to do.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 7, 2016)

On the other hand, it is a breeze getting in and out of Disney from any of the Palms if you will be spending any significant amount of your time at the parks.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 7, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> On the other hand, it is a breeze getting in and out of Disney from any of the Palms if you will be spending any significant amount of your time at the parks.



Agreed.

I think the Palms location is ideal for Disney focused trips. But CH is nicer and newer with more activities. (Haven't tried Lakeshore. )


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 7, 2016)

Lakeshore is the nicest Marriott timeshare I've ever been to.  I've been to a lot of the real good/new ones too.


----------



## silentg (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds like a good time, enjoy, all Marriots are great!
Silentg


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 7, 2016)

The trip is so the kids can do another week of SeaWorld camp. The second week is 50% off so it was a bargain! We aren't really Disney people anymore, but we may go over to Disney Springs to eat dinner once or twice since it looks close. It's a little bit of a bummer not to have kids' activities at the resort, but if the World Center has them maybe the kids can do them there? 

Does anyone know the deal with accessing the World Center waterslide tower? I read somewhere that it's $10/day if we're staying at Sabal Palms. Is that for the entire villa or per person? Also, does it help if I'm Marriott Platinum or not?


----------



## CCR (Jul 7, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> The trip is so the kids can do another week of SeaWorld camp. The second week is 50% off so it was a bargain! We aren't really Disney people anymore, but we may go over to Disney Springs to eat dinner once or twice since it looks close. It's a little bit of a bummer not to have kids' activities at the resort, but if the World Center has them maybe the kids can do them there?
> 
> Does anyone know the deal with accessing the World Center waterslide tower? I read somewhere that it's $10/day if we're staying at Sabal Palms. Is that for the entire villa or per person? Also, does it help if I'm Marriott Platinum or not?



When we were there (May, 2016) my kids did activities at the World Center (ping pong competitions) and had fun on the water slides.  I remember seeing activities at all the palms available too.  My daughter wanted to do things like make bracelets, bingo, trivia, etc. but we didn't have time being at Disneyworld.  The pool at Sabel palms was nice and there is a kid/teen center.  I think you will find plenty of things for kids to do.  I would definitely stay there again.  We didn't have to pay for anyone to use the waterslides.  You can probably call the resort and request a copy of their scheduled activities.  I think they had movie nights by the pool and they had laser light show at the World center.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 8, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Does anyone know the deal with accessing the World Center waterslide tower? I read somewhere that it's $10/day if we're staying at Sabal Palms. Is that for the entire villa or per person? Also, does it help if I'm Marriott Platinum or not?



It used to be $10 per day per villa. Definitely not per person. The charge was the same for any status. Based on CCR's very recent experience I am wondering if they ended the charge?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 8, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It used to be $10 per day per villa. Definitely not per person. The charge was the same for any status. Based on CCR's very recent experience I am wondering if they ended the charge?



They did end it! We are at Cypress Harbour this week so we went over to check Sabal Palms out today. The desk at Sabal Palms and the one at World Center both confirmed that this charge no longer exists:whoopie:

We really liked the resort complex! We asked for the closest building to the World Center pool. It really is pretty close which is great. The kids are going to have a great time there. The activities sheet is pretty long, but it's spread out all over World Center and the Palms. Should be a fun week!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 17, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> And I'm wondering how it will compare to my favorites which are Lakeshore and Cypress Harbour? I saw Sabal Palms pop up for July 29-Aug 5 in a 2 bedroom with an AC I got for free for buying a getaway so I couldn't resist. Is it going to be disappointing when I'm used to Lakeshore and Cypress Harbour? Hoping I made a good decision to take the trade.



I like Sabal Palms better than either Lakeshore Reserve or Cypress Harbour, and I like those two far better than Grande Vista.  It all depends on what you are looking for.  But even if it turns out that you personally prefer the others, you will have a very enjoyable  week at Sabal Palms.  It is certainly in a perfect location, especially for the Disney parks.  Sabal also has a delightful screened porch on each unit.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 18, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I like Sabal Palms better than either Lakeshore Reserve or Cypress Harbour, and I like those two far better than Grande Vista.  It all depends on what you are looking for.  But even if it turns out that you personally prefer the others, you will have a very enjoyable  week at Sabal Palms.  It is certainly in a perfect location, especially for the Disney parks.  Sabal also has a delightful screened porch on each unit.


 Staying at Sabal mid Sept with family and friends. Can you just walk over to World Center or do you need a pass or wristband? Do they count heads or can I have friends living in Orlando join me at the World Center? Thanks for resort info....


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 20, 2016)

joewillie12 said:


> Staying at Sabal mid Sept with family and friends. Can you just walk over to World Center or do you need a pass or wristband? Do they count heads or can I have friends living in Orlando join me at the World Center? Thanks for resort info....



You can just walk over to World Center. As for the pool, not 100% sure, but when we went over there to check it out last weekend it looked like people were wearing wristbands at the World Center pool. I couldn't tell if everyone was or not, though, but a lot of people had them on. 

JW/Lakeshore does this on busy weekends as well but not all the time, so it might be a situation like that too. I'll let you know for sure when I'm there if they are wrist banding all the time.

ETA - We asked for the 4600 building as this appears to be the closest to the walkway to World Center.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 20, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> You can just walk over to World Center. As for the pool, not 100% sure, but when we went over there to check it out last weekend it looked like people were wearing wristbands at the World Center pool. I couldn't tell if everyone was or not, though, but a lot of people had them on.
> 
> JW/Lakeshore does this on busy weekends as well but not all the time, so it might be a situation like that too. I'll let you know for sure when I'm there if they are wrist banding all the time.
> 
> ETA - We asked for the 4600 building as this appears to be the closest to the walkway to World Center.


 Thanks for the info. I'm thinking there must be some type of check or half of Orlando would be swimming there? I did call the World Center about bringing your own food and drinks to their pool. I was told everything but alcohol is acceptable. I'm calling today to request bldg 4600. I'll see if they can tell me about the wristband. Thanks again.


----------



## hot2trot (Jul 20, 2016)

Sabal Palms went through a major renovation a few years ago. The villas are very spacious! they are only 2 stories and they do not have elevators. This was the first of the three properties that Marriott built in Orlando in the 80's at the World center.  It is small but I have enjoyed my stay there. What makes this place so great is using the hotel grounds.  It is a short walk. Parking at the resort is free. A big plus as a few have mentioned, is this is the closest of all the Marriott properties to Disney.  It is a little farther away than Sea World, but hey, the price is right.  It is a Marriott property and is maintained as such.  You can also use the amenities at Royal Palms if you want, they are all right there on the same grounds as the World Center.


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 21, 2016)

We have stayed at both Sabal and Royal Palms in the past few years. The world center pool people like you to get your arm bands from the Sabal desk, but there is no charge. When we were at Sabal, it was a full and a twin in the second bedroom. It's a unique set up with floor to ceiling windows overlooking the golf course- our kids loved it.

There ARE kids' activities- sometimes you have to go over to Royal Palms, but we had a ball. World center activities are also open to you, and they have a lot going on. We held a gator from Gatorland, did salsa dancing, etc. The lasar show at 9pm is neat at the World Center pool. If you are there over Labor Day, watch for fireworks at World Center!

Our favorite Marrriott in Orlando is Cypress Harbour, but Sabal Palms was a great experience. Be sure to use their free shuttle if you don't want to walk to Royal Palms. And check out all the pools. With only 80 units, we often felt like the Sabal pool was private for us


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 21, 2016)

Inhislove said:


> We have stayed at both Sabal and Royal Palms in the past few years. The world center pool people like you to get your arm bands from the Sabal desk, but there is no charge. When we were at Sabal, it was a full and a twin in the second bedroom. It's a unique set up with floor to ceiling windows overlooking the golf course- our kids loved it.
> 
> There ARE kids' activities- sometimes you have to go over to Royal Palms, but we had a ball. World center activities are also open to you, and they have a lot going on. We held a gator from Gatorland, did salsa dancing, etc. The lasar show at 9pm is neat at the World Center pool. If you are there over Labor Day, watch for fireworks at World Center!
> 
> Our favorite Marrriott in Orlando is Cypress Harbour, but Sabal Palms was a great experience. Be sure to use their free shuttle if you don't want to walk to Royal Palms. And check out all the pools. With only 80 units, we often felt like the Sabal pool was private for us


 Thanks for your help, I didn't realize you could use the Royal Palms amenities also. I called Sabal today and the front desk stated at slow times they don't even worry about giving out the wristbands. I'm thinking my family and friends should practically have the place to ourselves come mid Sept. Hope WC will still do the laser show...sounds neat.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm trying to get these Marriott resorts straight in my mind, so please correct me if I'm wrong:

Imperial Palms - all 3 BR units
Sabal Palms - all 2 BR units, in 2 story buildings, with no elevators
Royal Palms - all 2 BR units, in 4 story buildings, with elevators.  

Anything else that is different?


----------



## bocamike (Jul 26, 2016)

Question about these three Marriotts

Imperial Palms
Sabal Palms
Royal Palms

In walking distance which is closest to World Center?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 26, 2016)

bocamike said:


> Question about these three Marriotts
> 
> Imperial Palms
> Sabal Palms
> ...



sabal is the closest.


----------



## bocamike (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Charles!


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 28, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> I'm trying to get these Marriott resorts straight in my mind, so please correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> Imperial Palms - all 3 BR units
> Sabal Palms - all 2 BR units, in 2 story buildings, with no elevators
> ...



Sabal palms is multi-level even inside the unit (just a couple steps)- massive rain shower with extra spigots in the master. Full and twin in 2nd bedroom. There is an inside gaming area near the pool. 
Royal palms is all one level inside the unit- two person jacuzzi in the master bath. Queen plus fold-out twin chair in 2nd bedroom. This is the biggest of the palms pools, with nicely secluded hot tubs. (Our kids love the Dolphins tiled on the bottom.)

Haven't stayed in imperial! The entire palms property has access to a great shuttle that will take you to the world center or between the palms.


----------



## Panina (Jul 28, 2016)

I've stayed at the Royal palms this year and at the sabal palms last year. 

 I prefer the sabal palms.  I found the unit more spacious and it was very close to the hotel amenities. It was convenient to go to the sabal palms pool and gym.  The only negative would be  if you can't maneuver steps.  Even if your in a  first floor unit there are a few steps inside the unit.

At the Royal palms had to change my room as the noise from the main road traffic was loud and even though there is a free shuttle, the hotel amenities were too far away.


----------



## normab (Jul 29, 2016)

We stayed at Sabal Palms and Royal Palms a couple of times. They're both older resorts but we prefer Sabal Palms best of the two.   We're going back to Sabal palms this year in September when it's very quiet there, we really enjoy that time of year.  

Sabal Palms is a short walk to the World Center, Marriott, and we like the pool and the amenities there, charging everything to the room. We fondly remember when there was a pool slide that didn't cost money and our son stayed in all afternoon going down that slide.  I think that was 15 years ago LOL 

Our most recent visit was last year and we weren't given wristbands. Perhaps it depends on how busy they are.  

We like the units it Sabal palms because they're larger than Royal Palms.   Also, when they renovated they got rid of the huge soaker tub and made a very nice walk in shower in the master bathroom.

 Just be aware that they are older, and even with renovations  there's a difference between the newer Marriotts and the older ones.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 8, 2016)

We got home last Friday and I forgot to update this post. We really liked Sabal Palms! It's an easy walk to the World Center pool. We loved the laser show every night. 

My only complaint is that they wouldn't let my 7 year-old on the waterslide even though she is over 48". They "measured" her twice and said she was a hair too short. Uh, she was 48.5" at the doctor months ago with no shoes on and I can guarantee you she didn't shrink Other than that, we had a really good time and would stay there again for sure. We really liked the units. The only update I think they could make is to lose the mirrored wall..that makes the place look more dated than it really is:rofl:


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 8, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We got home last Friday and I forgot to update this post. We really liked Sabal Palms! It's an easy walk to the World Center pool. We loved the laser show every night.
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint is that they wouldn't let my 7 year-old on the waterslide even though she is over 48". They "measured" her twice and said she was a hair too short. Uh, she was 48.5" at the doctor months ago with no shoes on and I can guarantee you she didn't shrink Other than that, we had a really good time and would stay there again for sure. We really liked the units. The only update I think they could make is to lose the mirrored wall..that makes the place look more dated than it really is:rofl:





Better safe than sorry!

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/07/us/kansas-schlitterbahn-water-park-child-death/


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monykalyn (Aug 8, 2016)

How did Sabal compare to Lakeshore? We are looking at Spring break options (don't own marriott but trade in II)-Lakeshore seems hard to trade into so if something pops up should I grab it?
FWIW-we have stayed at nearly all the Marriott properties over the years (although it has been quite awhile since Imperial has shown as a possible trade).  We stayed Grande Vista 2014 and Sabal 2015. Haven't stayed at Royal since late 1990's but that was our "go to" trade in.  Loved both of the recent stays-but with older kids Sabal seemed better suited to our needs. MWC pool was awesome-spent an entire resort day there. However have heard soooo much about Lakeshore that I am really wanting to stay there!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 22, 2016)

Monykalyn said:


> How did Sabal compare to Lakeshore? We are looking at Spring break options (don't own marriott but trade in II)-Lakeshore seems hard to trade into so if something pops up should I grab it?
> FWIW-we have stayed at nearly all the Marriott properties over the years (although it has been quite awhile since Imperial has shown as a possible trade).  We stayed Grande Vista 2014 and Sabal 2015. Haven't stayed at Royal since late 1990's but that was our "go to" trade in.  Loved both of the recent stays-but with older kids Sabal seemed better suited to our needs. MWC pool was awesome-spent an entire resort day there. However have heard soooo much about Lakeshore that I am really wanting to stay there!



We love Lakeshore so that's always my first choice. That said, I haven't seen it come up much lately. We really liked Sabal Palms a lot, and I'd say that it will be a good 2nd to Lakeshore for us if we can't get Lakeshore when we are looking for it. We all say we'd go back to Sabal Palms for sure. We really enjoyed the MWC pool and especially the night time laser show every night.


----------

